# aluminum hard hats



## El Quachito (May 18, 2015)

What's the scoop on the China-made aluminum hard hats? It is what it is I guess. I need one for later this summer but its place of manufacture gives me the willies.

So what's the word from people who actualy wear one?

Thanks.


----------



## bnmc98 (May 18, 2015)

I think mine is made there. not at work though so I can't check for sure but %92.7 sure.
Has had broken suspension twice (couple good bell-ringers) and many dents from falling objects. Seems to keep me alive.
You can get replacement susp. fairly easy online.


----------



## 2dogs (May 18, 2015)

I started out wearing a plastic hard hat in 1974. Switched to a Mac-T probably in the late seventies, Cody is still wearing that cap. I have gone through several plastic hats over the years including a few cap with screens (I like those for fire wooding, splitting, etc.) and am now wearing a Chinese made Skull Bucket. I have at least 6 Mac-Ts, one with a cool old CDF fire camp sticker, but I think they inferior to the Skull Bucket. From what I have read Mac-Ts are not good regarding penetration. If you want protection then make sure your suspension is always in top shape. Change it out if there are any rips or tears.


----------



## El Quachito (May 18, 2015)

It looks like the rivets ontop the new ones is for reinforcing the top.


----------



## 2dogs (May 18, 2015)

El Quachito said:


> It looks like the rivets ontop the new ones is for reinforcing the top.


The rivets hold a form fitted reinforcement plate on the inside.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 19, 2015)

I need one of those hard hats. I look like such a numpty in my peckerbill hat. Lol


----------



## 2dogs (May 19, 2015)

Nothing worse than looking like a numpty.


----------



## madhatte (May 19, 2015)

I've been wearing those Chinese tin hats for several years now, and haven't had a problem. I've taken a couple of good whacks and have been adequately protected. The new suspensions are better than the old Mac-T ones (sacrilege!) and in all, they are a pretty good lid.


----------



## BeatCJ (May 19, 2015)

Are they legal for Fire? Mine is about due for replacement. With plastic, the Velcro for the shroud doesn't stay in place, I can't paint it, it just leaves a little to be desired.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 19, 2015)

i been considering it................since it bugged y'all so bad lol. it prolly is a good idea, i am getting slower.


----------



## Skeans (May 19, 2015)

I have a skull bucket this is my second one the first one took a hit that popped the rivets out of the plate and the side got crushed almost to my ear so they do work good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madhatte (May 19, 2015)

I'm about 99% sure that NFPA 1977 forbids the use of aluminum helmets in fire service.


----------



## 2dogs (May 19, 2015)

The Interagency Standards for 2013 specify a wildland hardhat as specified in the (then) GSA catalog or meeting that minimum standard. That means plastic only.

Having been involved in fire fighting my entire adult life I would bet the hat manufactures sit on the NFPA 1977 committee. Metal hardhats last forever, plastic hats 5 years. Got to sell them hard hats boys. Let's make something that only lasts a few years.


----------



## BeatCJ (May 21, 2015)

That's true for all of the NFPA Standards. I believe I remember hearing the seats on the various committees are divided into even thirds, manufacturers/suppliers, regulators and firefighters/fire administrators.


----------



## catbuster (May 21, 2015)

2dogs said:


> The Interagency Standards for 2013 specify a wildland hardhat as specified in the (then) GSA catalog or meeting that minimum standard. That means plastic only.
> 
> Having been involved in fire fighting my entire adult life I would bet the hat manufactures sit on the NFPA 1977 committee. Metal hardhats last forever, plastic hats 5 years. Got to sell them hard hats boys. Let's make something that only lasts a few years.



I worked on an oil fire with an aluminum hat for a few hours and felt like my head was in a broiler. I'll say for most wildland applications a metal cap would be fine, but as a matter of heat resistance a fiberglass hat is going to keep your head from being cooked, even with a nomex hood. There's a reason structural helmets were never made of metal, and started as hardened leather instead. 

Just my .02 from working different types of fires. I can't comment on the mew tin caps because I'm working around electricity too much now and it would be a bad idea to wear one.

Cat


----------



## northmanlogging (May 21, 2015)

catbuster said:


> I worked on an oil fire with an aluminum hat for a few hours and felt like my head was in a broiler. I'll say for most wildland applications a metal cap would be fine, but as a matter of heat resistance a fiberglass hat is going to keep your head from being cooked, even with a nomex hood. There's a reason structural helmets were never made of metal, and started as hardened leather instead.
> 
> Just my .02 from working different types of fires. I can't comment on the mew tin caps because I'm working around electricity too much now and it would be a bad idea to wear one.
> 
> Cat




Um... wut...


----------



## Gologit (May 21, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> Um... wut...


 Dunno...


----------



## bnmc98 (May 21, 2015)

I like the way aluminum looks, especially with the dents

Makes me feel tougher than I really am.
Or stupider

I guess the two go hand in hand.

I heard a great saying, my friends mom told him
"if you're going to be dumb, you better be tough"

Don't really know what this has to do with the topic but just wanted to post...


----------



## Sagetown (May 21, 2015)

I prefer aluminum full brims. Here's mine. On the underside of the brim it says Skull Bucket made in China.
I don't see anything inferior about it.


----------



## 2dogs (May 22, 2015)

catbuster said:


> I worked on an oil fire with an aluminum hat for a few hours and felt like my head was in a broiler. I'll say for most wildland applications a metal cap would be fine, but as a matter of heat resistance a fiberglass hat is going to keep your head from being cooked, even with a nomex hood. There's a reason structural helmets were never made of metal, and started as hardened leather instead.
> 
> Just my .02 from working different types of fires. I can't comment on the mew tin caps because I'm working around electricity too much now and it would be a bad idea to wear one.
> 
> Cat


 The FD I worked for got talked into buy us leather helmets. Guys claimed they lasted a career. Yeah unless you wore one to a hazmat. Then the city was out $350.00! I haven't seen a fiberglass helmet in 20 years or more. Are they being made again. Most fire helmets, most all hardhats are molded plastic of one type or another.

I was wearing a Mac-T today cutting in front of the chipper IN THE RAIN. Weird, Collyfornia has the warmest February on record and now that it is May I have a fire in the fireplace and I wore a sweatshirt all day today. BTW I spent most of my day escorting the biologist. She is a very sweet lady with her head on square.


----------



## El Quachito (May 22, 2015)

2dogs said:


> The Interagency Standards for 2013 specify a wildland hardhat as specified in the (then) GSA catalog or meeting that minimum standard. That means plastic only.
> 
> Having been involved in fire fighting my entire adult life I would bet the hat manufactures sit on the NFPA 1977 committee. Metal hardhats last forever, plastic hats 5 years. Got to sell them hard hats boys. Let's make something that only lasts a few years.



I think similar forces may be at play regarding McCleod tool prices. About $60 to $100, and all the fire departments and agencies need them so they set the prices high. Makes a guy wonder.


----------



## El Quachito (May 22, 2015)

I gues I'll have to get by with a China stamp on my hat.


----------



## catbuster (May 22, 2015)

2dogs said:


> The FD I worked for got talked into buy us leather helmets. Guys claimed they lasted a career. Yeah unless you wore one to a hazmat. Then the city was out $350.00! I haven't seen a fiberglass helmet in 20 years or more. Are they being made again. Most fire helmets, most all hardhats are molded plastic of one type or another.
> 
> I was wearing a Mac-T today cutting in front of the chipper IN THE RAIN. Weird, Collyfornia has the warmest February on record and now that it is May I have a fire in the fireplace and I wore a sweatshirt all day today. BTW I spent most of my day escorting the biologist. She is a very sweet lady with her head on square.



My Honeywell hat is a fiberglass hat. I think it's a model P1ARW... Whatever their full brim heat resistant hard hat is. And my fire helmet is too. My point with metal helmets is that the reason they're illegal for fire is that the metal gets too hot to be safely worn on a fireground.

I'll check my helmet when I go back to the station, but it is definitely not made of a standard plastic material, and it looks and feels more like a fiberglass material.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 22, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> I prefer aluminum full brims. Here's mine. On the underside of the brim it says Skull Bucket made in China.
> I don't see anything inferior about it.
> View attachment 426200
> View attachment 426201


thanks for the pic sage.........they come in different sizes? how do you know what size you need?


----------



## Sagetown (May 22, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> thanks for the pic sage.........they come in different sizes? how do you know what size you need?


Go to a hat store I guess. I wear Cowboy hats, so I know my size #7, which is about 21 7/8" measured with a seamstress' tape measure.
p.s. It comes with an adjustable ratchet for sizes 6 1/2 up to #8. That pretty much covers the majority of folks.


----------



## imagineero (May 22, 2015)

Be nice to wear a full brim hard hat sometimes, especially in sun/rain, but then you got no way to attach muffs to them which means plugs.


----------



## Skeans (May 22, 2015)

imagineero said:


> Be nice to wear a full brim hard hat sometimes, especially in sun/rain, but then you got no way to attach muffs to them which means plugs.



I wear some ear plugs called spark plugs and I can hardly hear the ported saws well cutting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (May 22, 2015)

I've heard there is a method of attaching muffs to the full brim hats, just never bothered to get em cause they are bulky and too warm, plugs work fine for me, but I only wear em when I'm not working near buildings, need to be able to hear everything so I know when someone is doing something they shouldn't, be it a tree or person.


----------



## imagineero (May 22, 2015)

I like plugs if running a saw non stop all day. I like plugs under muffs even better in that situation. We do residential tree work now, and I'm a climber so for most of my work its some sawing then some talking, then some climbing then some sawing etc... pain in the ass putting plugs in and out. Gotta have them muffs.


----------



## Sagetown (May 22, 2015)

imagineero said:


> I like plugs if running a saw non stop all day. I like plugs under muffs even better in that situation. We do residential tree work now, and I'm a climber so for most of my work its some sawing then some talking, then some climbing then some sawing etc... pain in the ass putting plugs in and out. Gotta have them muffs.


I read where the newer buckets have attachments for muffs, but it may have been referring to the plastic models.


----------



## slowp (May 23, 2015)

Mmmm, it has nothing to do with metal getting hot on "helmets". First, we out west woodsy folks don't wear "helmets" we wear hardhats. The metal ones were worn for eons on the fireline. I've never heard of them getting too hot. We started to melt a radio on a belt one time digging line, but nobody got a fried head from the aluminum MacTs. In fact, I think they are cooler to wear in hot weather. They can get noisy in the rain and brush. 

One reason given for the switch to plastic hard hats was electricity. Working near powerlines was what we heard. You might get zapped. That sounded kind of far fetched, but it was what the rumor was at that time. Then the order came down in the Forest Service that everyone was to switch to plastic, fire crews and others. We timber folks picked nice colors and went on with our work. I came here and we were told we must have the heavy, made for fire plastic hats and I can't think of the brand name but many of you will. They are heavy. Everybody had to have that kind and the reason given was questionable--so "anybody going to a fire could grab one and have the proper kind". Not that my hardhat was ever grabbable. This decision cost quite a bit of budget money. Oh well...and I hated wearing the heavy thing doing timber work.

Since then I've heard that the reason the switch to plastic was ordered was dents and damage to aluminum hardhats. You tend to throw them in the rig after work, or I do, and sometimes fling them in the pickup bed with the other gear. They get dinged up.
A dented hardhat is not a safe hardhat. I've seen some terribly dented ones worn on logging jobs, and ones where the "clever" wearer has deliberately bent the brim up. If a safety inspector showed up, those folks would be fined, but there aren't many safety inspectors. 

That's it. And I have never worn a skull cap brand so I have strayed from the original question.


----------



## slowp (May 23, 2015)

After more sips of coffee, I remember that the heavy brand is Bullard.


----------



## catbuster (May 23, 2015)

slowp said:


> After more sips of coffee, I remember that the heavy brand is Bullard.



Yeah, and they pretty much have the market cornered for wildland hard hats. It's a shame we don't have another option. What I meant by fire helmet was this:






I never got the chance to wear an aluminum hard hat on a wildland fire.


----------



## Sagetown (May 23, 2015)

catbuster said:


> Yeah, and they pretty much have the market cornered for wildland hard hats. It's a shame we don't have another option. What I meant by fire helmet was this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Skull Bucket also has the ear/neck hood. Sure is nice and warm during cold spells.


----------



## slowp (May 23, 2015)

Bullard


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 23, 2015)

slowp said:


> Bullard
> View attachment 426559


plastic?
i am pretty well convinced i want aluminum. only one thing........they say it makes the saw seem louder. any truth to that?


----------



## catbuster (May 23, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> My Skull Bucket also has the ear/neck hood. Sure is nice and warm during cold spells.


 
Mine is nice for keeping skin on the back of my neck[emoji41]

As far as making the saw louder? Aluminum seems to reflect sound better, but I honestly can't tell you.


----------



## slowp (May 23, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> plastic?
> i am pretty well convinced i want aluminum. only one thing........they say it makes the saw seem louder. any truth to that?



Yes, plastic that is reinforced with tree marking paint.


----------



## Gologit (May 23, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> plastic?
> i am pretty well convinced i want aluminum. only one thing........they say it makes the saw seem louder. any truth to that?


 Louder? Only if you pull it clear down over your ears.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 23, 2015)

you all about got me to the point of ordering one. gonna be weird at first, i never wore one in 25 years........well, i changed cutting style and that worked out well......


----------



## Sagetown (May 23, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Louder? Only if you pull it clear down over your ears.


Yeah; I don't know. My earplugs work really well. I do know that Aluminum is a good alarm when small fragments begin falling on it, or you are bumping into small branches that you didn't notice.


----------



## Gologit (May 23, 2015)

slowp said:


> Since then I've heard that the reason the switch to plastic was ordered was dents and damage to aluminum hardhats. You tend to throw them in the rig after work, or I do, and sometimes fling them in the pickup bed with the other gear. They get dinged up.
> A dented hardhat is not a safe hardhat. I've seen some terribly dented ones worn on logging jobs, and ones where the "clever" wearer has deliberately bent the brim up. If a safety inspector showed up, those folks would be fined, but there aren't many safety inspectors.



I don't think a few minor dings and dents really make a tin hat unsafe. If we had to throw them away every time they got a little scratched or scarred we'd be putting on a new hat every other day.






I got this one new in '84 and it has a lot of life left in it yet. No point in throwing something away just because it's not pretty any more. It still does the job. Matter of fact it took a pretty good shot at Calistoga last year and all it did was tear the suspension a little. I think a plastic hat would have shattered.


----------



## Skeans (May 23, 2015)

My aluminum one has dents in It mainly from tossing it at an operator that didn't pay attention it'll give me good live till the aluminum piece falls out of the bottom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagetown (May 23, 2015)

Gologit said:


> I don't think a few minor dings and dents really make a tin hat unsafe. If we had to throw them away every time they got a little scratched or scarred we'd be putting on a new hat every other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man; that thing has got some history behind it.


----------



## Sagetown (May 23, 2015)

Skeans said:


> My aluminum one has dents in It mainly from tossing it at an operator that didn't pay attention it'll give me good live till the aluminum piece falls out of the bottom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slowp (May 23, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> you all about got me to the point of ordering one. gonna be weird at first, i never wore one in 25 years........well, i changed cutting style and that worked out well......



The aluminum ones are good to pound on with sticks or what have you when you come upon an unaware bear. And you hope it runs in the other direction.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 23, 2015)

no bears here......well one a couple years ago. they said he walked the bridge or swam......i don't believe that, i bet they put him here. i bet he was glad to get out of here lol.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 23, 2015)

My old jackson (<<<<< see avatar) would get dented at the slightest thump. The newish Mac T has taken several wallups with nary a blemish, the one that did ding it knocked me stupid for a little while.


----------



## Eccentric (May 24, 2015)

Gologit said:


> I don't think a few minor dings and dents really make a tin hat unsafe. If we had to throw them away every time they got a little scratched or scarred we'd be putting on a new hat every other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was indeed a pretty good shot Bob. If you were standing in a slightly different spot things would have turned out a bit differently. I agree that a plastic hat would have probably shattered from that hit too...


----------



## spindrift7mm (May 24, 2015)

Got a new one this winter, nice and shiney. Makes me feel like every tree is watching and waiting for a chance to throw a limb at me. Ken


----------



## madhatte (May 30, 2015)

Tin hats show damage, plastic hats hide it. I'm gonna stick with tin hats.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jun 1, 2015)

catbuster said:


> There's a reason structural helmets were never made of metal, and started as hardened leather instead.



Aluminum structural firefighting helmets were made in the U.S. from the 1920s until 1987. Cairn's Senator and Clifton lines being two examples.

Leather is traditional in the U.S. but not Europe were metal helmets were common and often kept brightly polished. Not uncommon to see pics of French firefighters today wearing bright, polished helmets which have a decorative nickel plating over a modern "plastic" guts.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 1, 2015)

Man, nothing more stupid than a metal structural helmet. The world is full of energized wires.


----------



## catbuster (Jun 1, 2015)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Aluminum structural firefighting helmets were made in the U.S. from the 1920s until 1987. Cairn's Senator and Clifton lines being two examples.
> 
> Leather is traditional in the U.S. but not Europe were metal helmets were common and often kept brightly polished. Not uncommon to see pics of French firefighters today wearing bright, polished helmets which have a decorative nickel plating over a modern "plastic" guts.




That's great, but like 2dogs said, it's stupid. Mais les Français ne sont pas connus pour être sauf, tu connais?

Nah the French are actually pretty smart in my experience, but I don't want my hat to possibly be energized.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 1, 2015)

It's my recollection that Weyerhaeuser's ban on tin hats in the 90's was done in order to keep the rules consistent between the woods and the mills; no metal in an electrical safety area makes sense, but it pissed all of us guys in the field off to have to switch to plastic lids for no good reason.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 2, 2015)

madhatte said:


> It's my recollection that Weyerhaeuser's ban on tin hats in the 90's was done in order to keep the rules consistent between the woods and the mills; no metal in an electrical safety area makes sense, but it pissed all of us guys in the field off to have to switch to plastic lids for no good reason.



That's cause you isn't an ingineere. You forgot about lightning, the bright sun (oh wait your in Warshington huh?), fireflys, the aluminium shortage, and ...stuff.


----------



## spindrift7mm (Jun 2, 2015)

I thought you guys liked tin hats cause there made outa recycled beer cans !


----------



## Gologit (Jun 2, 2015)

Ever try to write your scale on a plastic hat?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 9, 2015)

slowp said:


> The aluminum ones are good to pound on with sticks or what have you when you come upon an unaware bear. And you hope it runs in the other direction.


When in a situation like that with a bear, you're supposed to throw the hat or a rock at your partner.
That way the bear knows who's side your on.


----------



## tree stump (Jun 11, 2015)

I wear a china hat, last year I got hit by a limb, knocked me down, don't know if I was knocked out or not, I laid there for a while, then thought well, I'm still alive, no broken bones (my wrist was numb) my hard hat brim was bent flat against my face. Bought it home, put on the anvil and hammered the brim back. Wish now I would have taken a picture of it, still use it. Limb was abought 30 feet long and about 5 inches ar but, if iI had been wearing a regular narrow brim h. hat I probably would have been killed. Before anybody says to look before you cut, I did and I have been in the woods for 52 years just had a headache for a couple days and a sore wrist, poor saw was under the limb running about quarter throttle handle bar was bent a little., closest I ever came to turning in my axe


----------



## tree stump (Jun 11, 2015)

Skeans said:


> My aluminum one has dents in It mainly from tossing it at an operator that didn't pay attention it'll give me good live till the aluminum piece falls out of the bottom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you on axemen? haha


----------



## wyk (Jun 12, 2015)

I wear old German Feuerwehrhelms*. *Cheap, fit great, metal but light, leather suspension, and breathe very well.

http://sharky-fourbees.blogspot.ie/2011/05/deutsh-feuerwehrhelm-west-german-fire.html


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 14, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> I prefer aluminum full brims. Here's mine. On the underside of the brim it says Skull Bucket made in China.
> I don't see anything inferior about it.
> View attachment 426200
> View attachment 426201


Lookin' good Sage...lookin' good.
"Skull Bucket" lol.. Just a little bit about our BC standards thats instilled in my brain dam it. Class C would not be exceptable Here. Class D standards for F&B. (Class A hazard) all this $hit we have to know I can't evrn remember my girlfriends name.Very sad. Also that date on there is not legal as we are aloud 5 years From manufacturer date. Compo will check the memory on the plastic though..if your lucky. Any integrity issues, get rid of it. Mact T style is cool though. And the 'American' wear. I love it.
When it comes to this,you guys ...hands down are no doubt the land of the free, but your compo is through the roof.
I probably pay it anyway through courses and time, for no extra saftey to the individual. IMHO
1 in 5 fallers have to be a faller supervisor
So that means im only eligible for 80% of the jobs also I'm not a "safe certified company" Just money man. Its pride,I'm sick of the dictatorship. Companies are forced in hiring through money grab tickets opossed to real experience. Its not even government its a private sector Called the BC Forest *saftey* cancel (BCFSC) that workers comp said fix the deaths in industry. I apply for a job in the spring; three weeks falling 'oversize spruce' and he says "well a Qualified Faller Supervisor (QFS) called and he's a 'safe certified company ' So I say "who's he going to supervise? Do you care if he can fall tree? his azz was covered that's all that counted. I said do you want me to send a resume? .."well you could.He was already hiring this guy. Bottom line,if one got killed he'd be in trouble if it was me. That sounds pretty safe.
The BCFSC can suck my Louisville slugger any time. Yes we have our problems,bad.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 14, 2015)

catbuster said:


> Yeah, and they pretty much have the market cornered for wildland hard hats. It's a shame we don't have another option. What I meant by fire helmet was this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First and formost thanks for your sevice..does it take a mad Brit/Canadian to say so. Thanks again. Tell ya,
If you ever come up to the BC and 'figbt fire' you will never have to buy a news paper of a coffee. I'm sure its the same there. As 'Americans love to roll out the carpet.

Great People in my experiences. I become a little sadned but some of the responds are not right in my opinion..
"The pros and the joes" some need to know there roll. I'm sure you have taken more risk in a day than some have in there life. Don't touch a fallers beer.
Chain of command. 
God bless


----------



## madhatte (Jun 14, 2015)

reindeer said:


> I wear old German Feuerwehrhelms*. *Cheap, fit great, metal but light, leather suspension, and breathe very well.



Build quality looks outstanding. I'd be all over that if the date stamps were current and the brim was a bit wider. Perhaps I'll get one just because.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Jan 20, 2016)

El Quachito said:


> What's the scoop on the China-made aluminum hard hats? It is what it is I guess. I need one for later this summer but its place of manufacture gives me the willies.
> 
> So what's the word from people who actualy wear one?
> 
> Thanks.


El Quachito, I wrote this post last week after being asked the same basic question. The original post can be seen here: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/skull-buckets.170486/page-7

The previous versions, including the inventory transferred when we purchased the company, were all stamped in China. At this time we will continue to work with the company in China to stamp our hard hats. The investment required to tool the dies needed to stamp the hats is substantial. Stamping the hats in the USA is something that we will continue to study as we grow the business, but at this time it is just not cost effective to move all of the operations into the US. I will reassure you though, that we work very closely with the oversees company that is doing our stamping. We have daily communications and on sight quality controls. ISO certification is in the near future.

Why should you buy an Authentic Skull Bucket aluminum hard hat? This is quiet simple really, the answer is quality. We receive our hats in raw form then complete all of the additional assemblies here in the USA at our facilities in Texas. We take a very hands on approach during which we inspect every hat, apply the powder coating in house, label with the required information in accordance with ANSI/ISEA standards, reinspect for quality control, package each hat with the required literature and hand pack each hat for it's final destination. We take the phrase "crafted to quality-without-question standards" very seriously here. We want to produce the highest quality aluminum hard hats on the market. We know our customers demand the Authentic Skull Bucket and we want them to know they are getting what they pay for. 

Our company is founded on a group of people from very diverse backgrounds. We have assembled a team that has over a hundred years of experience is the safety, production, manufacturing, and the medical field. We believe we have the most brilliant and innovative minds in the safety industry. Our team members have treated traumatic brain injuries in trauma centers, studied the effects of cranial impacts and how to best prevent them, spent time with patients in post traumatic rehab facilities and responded to work site head injuries to gain first hand experience on how to prevent these types of accidents from happening. All of this to provide you with the best head protection on the market.

We spent an enormous amount of time and capital researching, testing and an ultimately producing a product that we will put our name on. The current production Skull Bucket hard hats have been independently lab tested for compliance to the current ANSI/ISEA Z89.1 Class 1 Type C-2014 Standard for Industrial Head Protection. The standard is very specific in what is required to make that claim. I would encourage you to look at the standard for yourself. Compare our hat to others and you can make your decision as to which meets the compliance requirements. 

Safety is our first priority! The bottom line is, this is what we do. This is all we do. We focus one one simple thing and that is your safety. The hard hat is one piece in your personal protective ensemble. We believe it is the most important piece and this is why we focus on producing the the highest quality, most protective hard hat on the market. We will continue with this simple quest through innovation and product offerings. We have a grand vision for our company and will not stop working toward the goal of keeping you safe. After all Skull Bucket reinvented the aluminum hard hat.


----------



## WalterVandervort (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks for posting. I also want to know the anwser


----------



## WalterVandervort (Jan 14, 2020)

I found an article about the best face hard hats today. Please check here


----------

